
Housing shortage will bite California's economy - jseliger
https://calmatters.org/articles/commentary/housing-shortage-will-bite-californias-economy/
======
tabtab
We can't let everyone and their dog into CA. It's great CA is popular, but
being too popular is can also be a problem (see Venice Italy). Why not fix up
Detroit and the rust belt and fill those empty houses instead? Spread the
load.

~~~
mvid
Will you be the first to move?

~~~
tabtab
Let's draw straws.

